# Need Tort info!!



## tatmus85 (May 16, 2009)

I'm still trying to work out what would be best, getting my tort next week, think we are going for the horsefield, but need to work out what would be best for the bedding, too much conflicting info! :blowup:


----------



## x chUckii3 x (May 18, 2009)

hello


----------



## x chUckii3 x (May 18, 2009)

hello
?


----------



## tatmus85 (May 16, 2009)

hello


----------

